# Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?



## Administrator (24. September 2004)

*Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*

[X] Habe gerade erst


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



> [X] Habe gerade erst


----------



## Highmaster (26. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 24.09.2004 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > [X] Habe gerade erst


----------



## winhistory (26. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



> [X] Habe gerade erst



dito. 6800 GT rulez


----------



## wonz (26. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



			
				SYSTEM am 24.09.2004 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?



nö...
aber werd evtl. demnächst meinen rechner mit ner neuen graka aufrüsten


----------



## Atropa (26. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



			
				winhistory am 26.09.2004 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> > [X] Habe gerade erst
> 
> 
> 
> dito. 6800 GT rulez


dito.


----------



## ManUnited (27. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*

Nö, warum sollte ich? Nur weil alle Magazine ständig von der neuen Graka-Generation sprechen? Weil PCI-X überhaupt noch keinen nennenswerten Vorteil gegenüber AGP besitzt? Weil alle Spiele bei mir flüßig laufen? Nene. Sollen mal schön die anderen die Wirtschaft ankurbeln.
Hans Eichel ist stolz auf Euch!!!


----------



## ShadowSoul (27. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



			
				Atropa am 26.09.2004 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> winhistory am 26.09.2004 00:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito! zuerst kommt neues mb und neue cpu


----------



## Fred17 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*

Hab mir erst vor zwei Monaten ne 9800 pro MSI geholt   

Vorher hatte ich ne GF4 4400TI

Der Unterschied is beachtlich FSAA 4 und AF  8


----------



## Frankfurter-Rocksau (29. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*

Ich hab ne ASUS 9800XT, damit kann man dochwohl noch zufrieden sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Silencer31 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 24.09.2004 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > [X] Habe gerade erst




  jep Dito 6800GT von Asus hammer das teil nur zu empfehlen
        aber 20 € mehr sollte man investieren für einen neuen Lüfter
         ziemlich laut.

       gruß Sil


----------



## gliderpilot (30. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*

Meine 9800 Pro reicht wohl erstmal noch! (so ein jährchen, vielleicht auch mehr  )


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.09.2004 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Habe gerade erst


Jo, ich auch. Habe vor wenigen Wochen eine Radeon9800 Pro gekauft.
Sofern sie nicht Hopps geht, sehe ich mich wohl so Anfang 2006 wieder nach was Neuem um.


----------



## opppo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*

so, wie macht ihr das überhaupt ne grafikkarte aufrüsten?????

ich meine gibt es da austauschbare  komponenten?????
oder meinen die tunen?
oder meinen die ne andere karte kaufen????


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*



			
				opppo am 30.09.2004 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> so, wie macht ihr das überhaupt ne grafikkarte aufrüsten?????
> 
> ich meine gibt es da austauschbare  komponenten?????
> oder meinen die tunen?
> *oder meinen die ne andere karte kaufen????*


----------



## opppo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Haben Sie vor Ihre Grafikkarte aufzurüsten?*

ach mist, ich hätte an meiner ti200 schon gern was aufgerüstet....

ok ham se mal wieder nen poll unsauber geschrieben...


----------

